# fruit tree suggestions for the ozarks(northwest arkansas)



## hillbillybaby (Jul 19, 2012)

has anyone had success growing fruit trees in this area? I am thinking about planting a small orchard. I have a sunny field. any suggestions on types?


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

I am interested too - I am in SW MO in the northern Ozarks. There are several peach orchards around here, so I know they grow well. I have 2 columnar apple trees that bear fruit, but they are in pots because our ground is so rocky. 

Persimmon trees grow wild around here, and I think plum and pear trees do too. We are putting in a food forest this spring and will be trying apples, peaches, pears, pecans and plums. Oh and our neighbor across the street has fig trees that produce well.

I am looking forward to answers from others on this topic!!


----------



## woodsy_gardener (May 27, 2007)

Most fruit trees take too long to bear for me but I can report that my Kadota Fig from Lowe's bore delicious fruit the second year. And--the deer don't touch it.

Also my thornless Apache and very thorny Kiowa blackberries from the Univ. of Arkansas can grow as big as small trees (10 feet) They grow from a crown so they don't spread. I prune the tips back to 6 feet to encourage branching.


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Jun 24, 2013)

Good morning to all- We used to live up in those parts, and fruit trees do quite well- especially apples. Most fruit trees will require fairly regular spraying for pests and diseases like fire blight- it's not been my experience that fruit trees are good for organic-non chemical production, but other folks may have different findings.
A side advantage of growing apple trees is that wild morel mushrooms love to grow under apple tree, so if things work out well, you can get a crop of morels in spring and a good pick of apples in fall.
Try to plant a mix of different kinds of apples so that when you make cider, you'll have nice blend of tastes. We grew Jonathans, red and yellow delicious varieties up near Harrison, Arkansas and did quite well.
Good luck on the fruit trees.- Ed Mashburn


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Start here: http://pensenursery.net/

They are located in the same area and I've been pleased with the plants I've gotten from them. I always try to buy from the closest nursery that I can because I figure if they are growing at that nursery, they will grow at my place. Good luck!


----------

